

Ask YC: Missed Opportunites at YC - lakeeffect

Everyone knows that Reddit was a really successful Y Combinator Start Up.<p>Does anyone know of any companies that are really successful that applied, but were not accepted to Y Combinator?<p>It seems every VC has one, since Y Combinator makes its decisions before the product is built, one would imagine their job would be tougher.<p>Any insight?
======
pg
I don't know of any so far. There are bound to be eventually, though.

------
aneesh
Well, unless you're hotmail or YouTube, it takes more than 2-3 years to be
"really successful". YC has only been around for something like 3 years. Give
it some time.

------
lakeeffect
What about other places such as TechCrunch 40?

~~~
rms
<http://sleep.fm/>

~~~
aneesh
I love the idea, but the site looks horrible in IE7 (lets not get into the
reasons I'm using IE7 right now ...)

~~~
willarson
With all due respect to their work, I don't think that its an IE7 problem.

------
mattmaroon
Google applied to Y Combinator but was rejected.

